
Writing Video Games in a Functional Style - SeanBoocock
http://prog21.dadgum.com/228.html
======
SeanBoocock
Great roundup of James Hague's previous posts on the topic. I'd love to see
more research about how to write large/high production value games in a
functional style. Right now I suspect the performance tradeoffs would be too
severe even though immutability maps more naturally to correct concurrent
execution.

